# Found! - female beagle



## EyeChaser (Jan 5, 2007)

Found: FEMALE BEAGLE
Where: Newton Falls, OH (Area)
When: Saturday February 12, 2011


While out hunting Saturday came across a LOST female beagle, she had NO TAGS, IS NOT CHIPPED but was wearing a collar. 

She appears to be someone's hunting partner/pet. 

I currently have her and would like to get her back to her rightful owner. 

*IF* you are the rightful owner please contact me via p.m. and I will help to reunite you with your lost dog.

Thanks,

EyeChaser


----------

